# ATTENTION AROMATHERAPY EXPERTS....



## BakingNana (Dec 1, 2010)

I've been asked by one of our hospital birthing centers to make solid scent sticks for women in labor, intended to help them relax.  They would be smelling/sniffing these, not applying them to the body.  I'm in the process of doing some research, but in the meantime I know we have some experts out there....which EOs would be appropriate or inappropriate?  The birthing admin was wondering about lavendar, citrus, peppermint, rose, ylang ylang, geranium, neroli, and jasmine.   Obviously, lavender, but what other suggestions would you have?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Elly (Dec 2, 2010)

Geranium, jasmin, lavender, lemongrass and bergamot for pain in labour. Mandarin, neroli, sandalwood, frankincense & ylang ylang for anxiety, stress.. induce relaxation.  Rose enhances uterine contractions.  My favourite blend Neroli, sandalwood and rose, but every one has individual preferences you may have to prepare more than one combination of oils to suit the needs of different women, just play around with different blends and test them with your friends and family.  My training in aromatherapy taught me to make clients smell the chosen oils and see how the oils made them feel and according to their reactions the oils are to be chosen for the blend. Some people hate the scent of lavender for example therefore what appears to be relaxing for the majority may not be a good choice for others.
Hope this helps  

 :wink:


----------



## pixybratt (Dec 2, 2010)

I use a blend of peppermint and Lavender to get rid of headaches, not only does it help relax but it lifts the spirits as well something I can see would be needed with long labors or very hard ones


----------



## Elly (Dec 2, 2010)

I love peppermint it's one of my fav oils I use it at nights to sleep even though it is said to be stimulating it has the opposite effect on me, and for headaches or migraines there's nothing more effective, it gives fast nausea relief and tummy aches. Lavender is almost everyone's fav and very safe


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 2, 2010)

Elly said:
			
		

> Geranium, jasmin, lavender, lemongrass and bergamot for pain in labour. Mandarin, neroli, sandalwood, frankincense & ylang ylang for anxiety, stress.. induce relaxation.  Rose enhances uterine contractions.  My favourite blend Neroli, sandalwood and rose, but every one has individual preferences you may have to prepare more than one combination of oils to suit the needs of different women, just play around with different blends and test them with your friends and family.  My training in aromatherapy taught me to make clients smell the chosen oils and see how the oils made them feel and according to their reactions the oils are to be chosen for the blend. Some people hate the scent of lavender for example therefore what appears to be relaxing for the majority may not be a good choice for others.
> Hope this helps
> 
> :wink:



First, thanks to everyone for replies!

Elly, you're so right about pre-testing.  This whole idea is from the director of the childbirth classes, and she's devised a form for expectant mothers to use to test various scents for themselves prior to the actual birth.  This birthing center is the best, which is personally important to me because they serve predominatey military families (my oldest son is a career Marine).  I'm sure having fun with this little project!

One other question in regard to rose and uterine contractions.  If it's aromatherapy and not topically applied or ingested, does any of the medicinal aspect cross the blood/brain barrier?  I can't imagine that it would enter the bloodstream in any meaningful way through scent.


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 3, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> First, thanks to everyone for replies!
> 
> Elly, you're so right about pre-testing.  This whole idea is from the director of the childbirth classes, and she's devised a form for expectant mothers to use to test various scents for themselves prior to the actual birth.  This birthing center is the best, which is personally important to me because they serve predominatey military families (my oldest son is a career Marine).  I'm sure having fun with this little project!
> 
> One other question in regard to rose and uterine contractions.  If it's aromatherapy and not topically applied or ingested, does any of the medicinal aspect cross the blood/brain barrier?  I can't imagine that it would enter the bloodstream in any meaningful way through scent.



Well, anything that is breathed in should be considered very carefully - some oils at the back of the warehouse are to be handled and poured by men only because the fumes may cause uterine reactions in women. 
Some people are a lot more comfortable than others with oils and if they're willing to be guinea pigs, it's up to them but when it comes to pregnancy and babies, better safe than sorry...Great thing you asked! I shiver when I hear stories of people who have NO CLUE who sell products that are utterly unsafe because they haven't registered them (because they have NO CLUE) ....


----------



## Elly (Dec 3, 2010)

BakingNana it is believed that when a scent is inhaled, the odor molecules travel up the nose where they are trapped by olfactory membranes inside the nose.  Nerve cells when stimulated by odor molecules, trigger electrical impulses to the olfactory bulb in the brain. The olfactory bulb then sends the impulses to different parts of the limbic system of the brain.

Because the limbic system is directly connected to the parts of the brain that control heart rate, blood pressure, breathing, memory, stress levels, and hormone balance, it is believed that EO’s can have profound physiological and psychological effects on the body. 

Scent not only stimulates nerves to fire in the emotional center of the brain, but it also stimulates the master gland to release hormones. 

Apart from that olfactory membrane in the nose is thin and as the nasal passage is close to the brain it is assumed that EO molecules reach local circulation and the brain easily and quickly. Some EO molecules as they travel to the lungs are absorbed by mucous linings of respiratory pathways and transferred to the blood circulating the lungs and from there to other parts of the body.

Hope this answers somehow your question.  Check your local library for a copy of Shirley Price’s book “Aromatherpay for Health professionals” it is very informative and most helpful. 

 :wink:


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks you guys.  Elly, thanks for the book suggestion.  I'm on my way out to find it in a few minutes!

One more thing...so, I get completely what you all said, so now I'm wondering about fragrance oils over EOs.  I know for myself, the fragrance of lavender, mint, rosemary, and all the "food" fragrances effect me emotionally regardless of their source.  If the intent is to simply evoke a "mood" or an emotional response, does it matter whether it's an EO or a synthetic fragrance?  I think the intent of the birthing center is not to use EOs for their therapeutic (medicinal) effects but rather use fragrance as an agent of relaxation and emotional comfort.  It would be so much more cost effective if EOs were not strictly necessary.  Opinions?


----------



## Elly (Dec 4, 2010)

BakinNana the point here is the chemicals that the liver & kidneys will eventually have to deal with, anything that enters the blood will end up in the liver for disposal as no chemical should remain in the body after it has been metabolized unless they are nutrients necessary for survival, anything else even nutrients in excess have to be eliminated.  Here comes the difference between EO's and FO, their chemical composition are totally different and exert different effect to the liver and kidneys, I am not totally sure but I think FO's are petrochemical derived, maybe you need to investigate this, EO's coming from nature are more in tune with our bodies and easily excreted via the lungs & kidneys.  Myself I wouldn't use FO on pregnant women even if they only inhale them,  a % of inhaled scent molecules will eventually end up in the circulation, but this is a personal choice I am too worried about petrochemicals entering my system as they usually act as xenoestrogens causing all sorts of health problems such as excess oestrogen and not the good type, only the ones that may encourage cancers.  Sorry I have gone overboad here.   just read a bit on the subject and then decide what you want to use.


----------



## Babette (Dec 5, 2010)

Jasmine is recommended for labor.  Neroli, too.   Rose Absolute.  I know these are expensive oils, but birthing is the kind of experience that might call for something extraordinary and some women might choose them, if they are affordable.  Blending 5% in jojoba or other carriers would make the expensive oils more accessible

Also, for people who respond well to outdoor fragrances: Spruce, Pine, Cedarwood, Fir or Spruce/Ylang Ylang.  Pine also has anti=bacterial properties, etc. and so on.  

My main concern is that the birthing administrator should know that sniffing e.o.'s and aromatherapy are not just about smelling good things.  Inhalation is actually similar to application on the skin, in that the e.o.'s can enter the bloodstream that way.  Diffusers (similar to nebulizers) are used by aromatherapists to deliver therapeutic e.o.'s.  (My first positive experience of this use was with pine, spruce and cedarwood.  I'd had a bronchial cold/illness for three weeks and recovered after diffusing these organic e.o.s during the night for several nights.) 

I'm curious about the stick bars.  Is there a reason why the  administrator is most interested in that packaging/delivery of fragrance?  

Rosemary increases bp, so that is one you might rule out, with the possible of exception of low bp.  

Whatever you do, I'd suggest a formal consultation with a licensed, certified clinical herbalist and aromatherapist. 

Here's a website you might like for its therapeutic quality oils and detailed information.  The customer service is unbelievable and the administrators are aromatherapists: anandaapothecary.com.  They test their oils well. 

Good luck and keep us posted on your project!


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 6, 2010)

Babette said:
			
		

> I'm curious about the stick bars.  Is there a reason why the  administrator is most interested in that packaging/delivery of fragrance?
> 
> Rosemary increases bp, so that is one you might rule out, with the possible of exception of low bp.
> 
> Whatever you do, I'd suggest a formal consultation with a licensed, certified clinical herbalist and aromatherapist.



What is it they say about great minds thinking alike?  :wink:  I told them the same thing.  

I passed on all the above info to the administrator and they are going to consult with doctors and aromatherapists to make a decision on how they want to proceed.  The reason they wanted the same type of stick I use for solid perfumes is because it would be so handy to hand to the woman to hold and smell during labor without being potentially messy or risking a spill.  I'll post again when they proceed and let you know what's happening.  I don't think they'll take long to decide.  They were pretty excited about this whole thing.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Elly (Dec 6, 2010)

Beautiful project BakingNana, please keep us posted on its progress.


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 6, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> What is it they say about great minds thinking alike?  :wink:  I told them the same thing.
> 
> I passed on all the above info to the administrator and they are going to consult with doctors and aromatherapists to make a decision on how they want to proceed.  The reason they wanted the same type of stick I use for solid perfumes is because it would be so handy to hand to the woman to hold and smell during labor without being potentially messy or risking a spill.  I'll post again when they proceed and let you know what's happening.  I don't think they'll take long to decide.  They were pretty excited about this whole thing.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!


If it's just to smell them as needed, you could save yourself a lot of trouble and time by using aromatherapy inhalers: you simply add a few drops of oils to the inhaler pad and Bob's your uncle. No mess, no formulation and reusable!


----------



## Babette (Dec 6, 2010)

*Birthing Center Aromatherapy*

This is such an exciting project.  Really groundbreaking!  Thank you for sharing it with us, bakingnana.  I wish your work had been an option when I was having kids. 

I also really appreciate Elly's postings, since they very clearly lay out good answers to questions many have about how aromatherapy works, esp. the issue of petrochemicals in body products. I will be looking into whether or not f.o.'s contain them.  

Wow, those little hand diffusers are amazing!


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 6, 2010)

@Catmehndi:

Now THERE'S a great idea.  THANKS!!  Off to order some....


----------



## Lindy (Dec 7, 2010)

I have those inhalers and love them!  I made up a bunch of cold / sniffle inhalers plus I use them for my aromatherapy clients to be able to carry their blends around with them.  I found some gorgeous personal inhalers too at http://www.anandaapothecary.com/aromatherapy-diffusers-burners.html (scroll to the bottom of the page).... of course I had to buy some  :? 

Great info and well spelled out.


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow, Lindy; those are beautiful!  What a great gift they'd make.  They're too pricey for the hospital, but I'm getting a couple for myself and a few for gifts.  Waaaayyyyy cool!

I found the plastic Vick's type and ordered them in purple.  Figured the color would stand out in a hospital setting a bit more than white.  They're not expensive at all.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice!!! Where did you find the purple?  I bought mine from New Directions in Canada and there isn't any quantity discounts so I would love to have another source.... plus more colours!


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 9, 2010)

http://www.aromaticsinternational.com/s ... esults.php

They have green, red, purple, and white.  Since I couldn't find them anywhere else, I can't compare prices for the colors, but they are reasonable I think.  50 to 60 cents each if you buy bulk.


----------



## Elly (Dec 9, 2010)

BakingNana thank you so much for that link, the video on inhalers is awesome, hope I can get these in Australia  :wink:


----------



## Lindy (Dec 12, 2010)

BakingNana thank you so much for the link!  I love all the colours and those prices are really quite reasonable.  I think I'll look closer at them after I get through Christmas - crazy busy with the store right now which is why it's taken me so long to get back on here.

Those purple and the green ones are wonderful... You could create a complete line-up of inhalers based on the colour of the inhaler... hmm yup wheels turning....


----------



## Lindy (Dec 12, 2010)

Elly I need to thank you for recommending "Aromatherapy for Health Professionals"!  I bought it and I love the information contained in there.  It is probably one of the best I've seen for solid scientific info as well as helping me understand the differences in all of the citrus EO's.  Still have a ton of reading to do in this but I am so thrilled with this one and I just needed to let you know how much I appreciate the recommendation.


----------



## Elly (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Lindy, You are most welcome, I am so happy you like the book, I love Shirley Price she has a few other titles but the one I recommended is the most scientific one, I hope it helps you as much as it has helped me with the many questions we often have on the therapeutic effects of EO's and also warnings of toxicity.  Hope we can exchange ideas and experiencies in the future  :wink:


----------



## Lindy (Dec 13, 2010)

Elly I look forward to it!


----------

